# -Dow Lake Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I fished Dow Lake yesterday/Tuesday.

*Report:*

- Water was mid-60s.
- I didn't find active bass fish shallow.
- Water was dirty/stained shallow, but clear out in the main lake.
- Only caught fish on the green pumpkin 5-inch Salty Sling.
- Fished 9-hours and tried lots of presentation. And I even did some deep cranking and drop-shoting. No luck though.
- Caught a 2lb.10oz. (biggest of the day) a few in the 14-inch class, and about six dinks. That's it.

(I hope these reports don't bore you folks.) But while I'm fishing hard, I might-as-well help those who can't spend this much time on the water.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Keep it up Jeff- you will hit a home run soon enough; thanks for the report.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i fished dow last Sunday cought one trout and about keep about 15 crappies most in the 9-11 inch range but caught one 14 3/4 hog all on jigs we caught a couple bass but they where really really dinks on the left side of the lake facing the dam in timber good luck


----------



## apd_FISHohio (Mar 14, 2012)

nice report. got out to Dow lake this evening for an hour or so before sundown. about a dozen people near the dam side but scrapped up 2 small bass on a super fluke.


----------

